# mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdr

## link

Okay, I've browsed the posts about this situation, and they don't answer my question, so here goes.

I'm not trying to mount an audio CD. I'm trying to mount an ordinary ISO9660 filesystem CD. I know its doable because I've mounted it on my Debian PC. I think the issue is something within the /dev filesystem. But I know nothing about it, so I don't know where to begin.

When I run `mount /mnt/cdrom` I get the response:

```

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

Comments are welcome.  :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

What fs support do you have compiled into the kernel?

----------

## rac

...and if any of them are compiled as modules, do you have the kernel module autoloader enabled?

----------

## link

I have:

Kernel automounter version 4 support

Ext3 journalling file system support

DOS/VFAT file system (as a module)

Virtual memory file system support

ISO 9660 CDROM file system support (without Joliet or Transparent decomression extensions)

/proc file system

/dev file system (automount at boot)

/dev/pts file system

Second extended fs support

Using Kernel version 2.4.18 vanilla

----------

## rac

Hmm...that should work.  If you were having problems with devfs or the driver for your CD-ROM drive, I would expect you would be seeing "special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist", so...one more variable - does your cdrom entry in /etc/fstab look something like this:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro	0 0

 

...and does this error happen with more than one CD, to take away the possibility of a corrupt CD or bad blood between a particular CD and that particular drive?

----------

## link

My /etc/fstab entry is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0
> 
> 

 

I've been able to mount other CDs that are also iso9660 as well as play audio CDs.

There are about 5 CDs that are all from the same source that give me this error on this particular system. They all mount properly on my Debian system though.

----------

## rac

While it's probably overkill just to troubleshoot this problem, you could try switching the physical drives between the two machines (assuming they aren't the same model and firmware).  I have some CDs (audio, mostly) that simply refuse to get along with some of my CD drives, although they work fine on others.

----------

## link

Is it possible to build a kernel w/o /dev fs support? and mount that way? (my debian system is a laptop.) so i can't switch disk drives.

----------

